

List Comprehensions - newint
http://www.pythonforbeginners.com/lists/list-comprehensions-in-python/

======
dizzystar
Slight nitpick:

>> _The list comprehension starts with a '[' and ']', to help you remember
that the result is going to be a list._

You wrap that in [] because you _are_ creating a list. If you use () instead,
you are creating a generator object.

------
jburwell
What is the benefit of list comprehensions over the trifecta of map, reduce,
and filter?

